# New Arrows



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to clear something up about the new arrow company we are launching that has gotten alittle confused. We are a 100% Canadian Company, all processing, arrow tuning, shipping takes place here in Canada. One of our goals was to provide high quality arrows at a competitve price - to do that meant manufacturing overseas, as many other manufacturers do. The arrows are still built to our exacting specifications and have a very tight quality control process that is implemented both at the factory and again before it heads out of our warehouse to you. We are very excited about our product because we have met these objectives! We look forward to helping your dollar go further without sacrificing quality you would like to have present in your archery equipment!


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

That sounds awesome! Can't wait to get the specs. on them and nothing replaces a first look either! We'll all be worse than kids at Christmas, harassing and bothering you until we finally get a look at these and can be shot in person. :wink:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So, please tell us exactly what it is you will be doing that any pro shop or individual with a shaft cutter and fletching jigs can't do?

I don't mean to be argumentative, but please tell us why someone should be buying from you instead of doing the work themselves or getting arrows from their local shop?

Website info, inventory, pricing and a list of services would be a good start. 

When will you be up and running?


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Its a Canadian company marketing their product, good enough for me!! Can't wait to shoot them!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Reasons*

Really do appreciate the support and really looking forward to providing some great arrows to all Canadain shooters! Stash you raised some good questions so we will do our best to address them.
Web site in the works - most ordering will be done through here, as well as a 1-800 order number. Introduction will be arrows only to start followed by other arrow components in the near future. Can't spill the beans on the cost of our arrows quite yet but we can assure you they will be affordable high quality arrows! Standard size carbon in 300, 400 and 500, straightness inbetween a mid grade and premium arrow, with extremely high spine consistency.
Sure the arrow building and tuning we will offer is likely no different then what a good local archery shop would provide, we pride ourselves on the attention to detail as your good local guy would hopefully do for you. If you have that kind of service near by then thats great! Unfortunatley not all Canadians have good archery stores they can go to when they need such services, our endeavour is to give those guys and simply those looking for more options another choice. A choice that means they don't have to factor in high shipping, duty or brokerage fees is a bonus! For many of us time is limited, so to have our arrows made and made extremely well leaves more time for us to do what we love... shoot our bows! Hope that answers your questions Stash, you are welcome to pm me if there is anything else that you might be wondering about.

Cheers!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*att slugman*

approx eta of product as all waiting to hear about and see product.. thanks in advance..


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Timeline*

We are working very hard to meet our deadlines, as far as release dates go late August to mid Sept. at the latest - staff shooters will recieve first production runs of product earlier. We have to use caution when putting dates out there simply because of all the variables that can have a bearing on timelines in the manufacturing world. If operations continue smoothly those dates could change, so the above dates may simply be a 'ballpark' figure as to when you might expect to see product roll out.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

so what are they going to be called?


----------



## Slugman (Jan 12, 2010)

*Name*

Trademark registration is pending - name and other info will be avaliable soon!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

What diameter are the shafts going to be? Like nanos or fatboys or in between?


----------



## Bchunter3006 (Apr 27, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> What diameter are the shafts going to be? Like nanos or fatboys or in between?


x2!!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Have got a EMail from the compagny. Here's the spec:

Arrow specs - Currently the 300 is going through final testing. Shooting tests will see a 31" arrow shot 5000 times through our machine @ 30.5" draw @ 72lbs, close range high density target @ 10yards.

Dimensions - O.D. .297" x I.D. .246

Weight - 9.2 gpi to 9.8gpi

Straightness - .004" - .002"

Construction - H.P. Flex System - ( Two types carbon fiber - Square Weave outter layers)
It's a bit heavy for 3-D


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*sounds good*

these arrows sound like a very nice weight for good kn for hunting but not too heavy for good speed 

kind of close to the regular ics hunting wieghts 
puts a 400 spine around 8 to 8.5 gpi

tink


----------

